# Anyone ever file USPS insurance claim?



## 2ManyHobbies (Sep 11, 2007)

I know that shipping can be slow this time of year. Ever since the USPS is offering free $50 coverage for lost packages I was wondering if anyone has ever tried to file a claim for lost/overdue packages. I know overdue is a stretch this time of year. Just curious about other experiences out there.


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

I've filed a few for express packages that didn't make it when they should have. Basically, your experience will greatly depend on whomever it is that works at your post office. I did eventually get all of my claims, but some were more bothersome than others.


----------



## 2ManyHobbies (Sep 11, 2007)

Thanks for the note Aaron. A few follow up questions if you don't mind.

How long did you wait to file a claim? 
How did you prove the value of the items you shipped? I assume they were perishable? 
Did you claim a value of $50 or the value that you sold the items for? 

Thanks much-

Travis


----------



## Tugg (Jul 28, 2013)

I've never had the need to file a claim, but from my understanding, they reimburse whatever you initially declared the value to be. They don't know what you sold something for, or if you were giving a friend price of only your cost, or just giving it away free. That shouldn't matter. Its a matter of what will it cost you to replace it, and that could be MUCH more than what you sold it for.

Just make sure you always declare the full value of whatever insurance is included when you initially ship. I think it's like $50. If it's worth more, then it's your choice if you want to pay for additional insurance or accept the risk of it being lost.

The only concern I would have in filing a claim, is if you followed all the mail regulations. Liquids and Perishables (live plants/animals) have specific requirements. I could see a claim getting rejected if it wasn't packaged correctly.

http://pe.usps.com/text/dmm300/601.htm


----------



## AaronT (Apr 26, 2004)

Well, my issue wasn't a lost package. It was simply a matter of refunding my shipping costs for express shipping when the packages took 4-5 days to arrive; well past the guaranteed dates of arrival. 

Unless you pre-specified the value and paid insurance then I think $50 is the max you can claim.


----------

